

Who is affected by EC2? - tysone
http://www.ec2disabled.com/

======
jbyers
I'm more interested in an ec2failureanticipated.com. Sites that have a
substantial operational presence in US-East that routed around the outage. I'm
only aware of Netflix. Others?

~~~
tlrobinson
The ones I've come across on Twitter:

* Netflix: <https://twitter.com/adrianco/status/61076362680745984>

* SimpleGeo: <https://twitter.com/joestump/status/61108576139218944>

* LearnBoost: <https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/61134205182152704>

Please add to the list, I'm interested too.

------
al_james
This EC2 outage only affects on single AWS region. This is exactly why AWS
provides multiple regions and availability zones. The sites on that page
should have taken advantage of these features. Don't put all your eggs in one
basket (cloud).

~~~
diego
Taking advantage of different availability zones is a business decision based
on cost. Of course I don't mean just cost of the servers in different zones,
the highest cost is designing and testing your architecture for the additional
uptime. It's easy to say that they "should have" done it without knowing how
each one of them (us) evaluated that decision.

~~~
justinsb
And even if you had decided it was worth the cost, multiple AZs broke, which
AWS promised wouldn't happen.

------
gabriele
Assembla is also having issues with some code repositories (including my
private SVN)
[http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/44389/...](http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/44389/Problems-
with-Amazon-EC2-is-storage-architecture)

------
kaerast
The trouble with any of these sorts of sites is there's no way of only showing
the "big" sites, filtering out the sites where the only user is the owner's
mother.

~~~
ablebots
I assure you we have been going through the list and pruning as carefully as
possible. People that are submitting multiple references to the same site - or
people trying to get their functioning site put up on a list with a lot of
attention on it - are being handled accordingly.

------
cosmicray
the backend comments site for <http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/> is down.

url is <http://www.hoocoodanode.org/>

------
baltcode
Is remote-jobs.com down because of that too?

------
piramida
ylastic.com is not on that list, is down as well.

~~~
ablebots
Added - you can submit others via the link at the bottom of EC2Disabled.com

